

Show HN: Recommend HN comments based on your comment history - nl

I love the HN community.<p>Too many third-party sites republish links to popular HN stories, but readers of those links miss the best part: the discussion on HN.<p>http://hnrecommender.qontex.com/ attempts to find comments and stories you may find interesting based on your comment history.<p>Feedback &#38; ideas more than welcome!
======
nl
Clickable: <http://hnrecommender.qontex.com/>

------
snissn
Can you make it deep link able?

~~~
nl
You mean to a username?

I can - it's all AJAX though, so you won't be able to spider it or something
(If you want to do that, there is an API I could expose).

